# changing from dtv to optonline



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2006)

I've got a question. I want to switch to optonline. I now have dtv w/ tivo. I have a lifetime membership. If i buy a regular tivo without dtv, does this void my membership? And, does the new tivo have actual inputs for changing channels instead of the little leds for optonline????? thanx for your help, richie


----------

